# Mulm and Aquasoil



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I am changing my substrate to Aquasoil this week. I just drained my tank, removed the old substrate and have 2 buckets containing quite a bit of mulm. I need opinions - Should I add this as a base layer under the Aquasoil or is it unnecessary?


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have heard that mulm provides a good bit of nutrients for the plants so my vote is yes, add it.....maybe make this a poll, as it is a topic that I see that comes up quite a bit.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

The poll is up, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Mulm is not helpful for nutrients (plenty in Aquasoil already). It helps jumpstart bacterial population. THAT's the benefit!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Rusticitas wins the prize!!:hail:


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Aquasoil comes in on Thursday, I'd like a few more opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Are you using the full line of ADA substrate?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Revernance said:


> Are you using the full line of ADA substrate?


Not sure what you mean, I ordered 5 bags of Amazonia only. I debated the powersand and had a few discussions with other members and decided against it for now. It was about a 50/50 split on that issue as well.

I got an email from UPS that the shipment would be delayed until Friday (tomorrow). It's better that it comes in tomorrow anyways. I get off at noon tomorrow and need to get a few things done to the tank before I add the Aquasoil. This is going to be a fun weekend!


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

cah925 said:


> Not sure what you mean, I ordered 5 bags of Amazonia only. I debated the powersand and had a few discussions with other members and decided against it for now. It was about a 50/50 split on that issue as well.
> 
> I got an email from UPS that the shipment would be delayed until Friday (tomorrow). It's better that it comes in tomorrow anyways. I get off at noon tomorrow and need to get a few things done to the tank before I add the Aquasoil. This is going to be a fun weekend!


Actually, you answered my question. That's exactly what I was asking. Do you have the link to the whole powersand/aquasoil discussion?


----------

